# Melitta Caffeo Solo & Milk problem



## Beenie (Nov 23, 2019)

I have had this machine running trouble free for 3/4 years. I always descale and degrease when the symbols alert me, and we use softened water so limescale isn't a real problem anyway. I use the recommended Melitta products, and overall we are happy with this bean-to-cup machine (cost £399).

The reason I am asking for advice is that it has started to play up. This morning, when running the cleaning programme, the programme seems to have got stuck. I have two beans flashing, and the descaling symbol still lit, and cannot get it out of this mode despite switching on/off at the socket as well as the machine itself.

It is full of beans and clean water, but won't run the brewing programme. Any ideas?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

If its got the bean hopper withe the little moving portioning flap so it completely grinds each dose out, check it's nut jammed by bean fragments.


----------



## Beenie (Nov 23, 2019)

OK, will do.


----------



## Beenie (Nov 23, 2019)

Right. Cleaned out the brewing 'box' once more but this time noticed that the steam pipe symbol was flashing, so I opened the valve, water flowed and we then had three beans flashing (a good sign). It means that I switched off the machine mid-way through it's programme.

Husband is now enjoying a cup of fresh coffee (says it's delicious) and I put this episode down to 'pilot error' in that I have become a bit careless having done this operation so many times before. Moral of the story is to read the Operating Instructions every time.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

I think the Melitta BTC machines are good (for a BTC) and fairly robust...glad it's working again.


----------



## Beenie (Nov 23, 2019)

Me too. I'm not big on coffee myself but OH has about 2-3 cups with and after breakfast. It's a bit of a tradition - reading the newspaper and coffee drinking. I like the occasional cup, and have stuck with the same beans for ages, Costco Colombian (medium strength).

The Melitta is very good machine for the price, but what's also important to me is kitchen space and this machine fits neatly into a corner of the worktop. Most of the others we considered were too big and twice the price.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Beenie said:


> Me too. I'm not big on coffee myself but OH has about 2-3 cups with and after breakfast. It's a bit of a tradition - reading the newspaper and coffee drinking. I like the occasional cup, and have stuck with the same beans for ages, Costco Colombian (medium strength).
> 
> The Melitta is very good machine for the price, but what's also important to me is kitchen space and this machine fits neatly into a corner of the worktop. Most of the others we considered were too big and twice the price.


 Just a tip, I have the Varianza CSP, try a nice medium to medium dark roast Brazilian bean, the characteristics of the brew system really suit that bean (probably more so than a Colombian). I have mine set as hot as it can go and maximum strength. I have a few Brazilians I roast and they all work well in the Melitta.


----------



## Beenie (Nov 23, 2019)

I will definitely remember that tip. However, we have 3kilo of Colombian beans to shift first!


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

When they're gone try and find a local roaster...and get some Brazilian. Make sure there is a "roasted on" date on the pack.


----------



## Beenie (Nov 23, 2019)

Is that an important thing to look out for? I always check sell by/use by dates, and have never seen a 'roasted on' date. Maybe it's because I buy commercial beans in bulk and have never used a roaster (a company like Whittards maybe?) so have never been alerted to its importance.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

A "used by date" can and often is up to a year after the coffee was roasted. The more commercial the coffee, the longer the date from roasted this "use by" date is.

It's usually best to drink the coffee within 2-3 months after it was roasted....and that's only if it's very well packaged. Eco packaging, compostable, recyclable etc.. can reduce this time somewhat. I personally roast and drink my coffees within 2 months of roast date, but I pack in very impermeable bags (probably eco unfriendly, but the bag only weighs 5g) with no valve. I will sometimes even stretch it to 3 months, but wouldn't do that with commercial coffees.

Try well packed fresh coffee within a few weeks of roasting from a local roaster.....you might be very surprised!


----------



## Joachim (Jun 11, 2020)

Hi.

I have a problem with my machine Caffeo Solo & Milk.

After I took out the brewing unit, it wont fit in anymore. If you see on the images I have taken, you can see that the shaft that is supposed to go in the brewing unit is misplace compared to the unit it self.

Hope you can help my as my girl is totally off the hook when she does'nt get her morning coffee.


----------



## Hannahyates (Mar 21, 2021)

Hi,

im new to melitta, I have a caffeo solo & perfect milk. It's stuck on milk mode. The manual says air in the system and to run water through. I have done this several times, I've switched the machine off and the light won't go. I'm unable to press the coffee mode to make coffee. 
Has anyone had this problem? I'm completely lost on what to do and I'm desperate for a nice coffee


----------



## leakywelly (2 mo ago)

Beenie said:


> I have had this machine running trouble free for 3/4 years. I always descale and degrease when the symbols alert me, and we use softened water so limescale isn't a real problem anyway. I use the recommended Melitta products, and overall we are happy with this bean-to-cup machine (cost £399).
> 
> The reason I am asking for advice is that it has started to play up. This morning, when running the cleaning programme, the programme seems to have got stuck. I have two beans flashing, and the descaling symbol still lit, and cannot get it out of this mode despite switching on/off at the socket as well as the machine itself.
> 
> It is full of beans and clean water, but won't run the brewing programme. Any ideas?


my solo is dumping the brewed coffee in the waste tray and nowt comes out of the spout .is cleaned and still not working .any ideas please ?


----------

